
The Internet Is Fundamentally Flawed - liquidise
https://blog.benroux.me/the-internet-is-fundamentally-flawed/
======
nillawafer
Yes, we've heard this message before. As is the case once again, what is
suspiciously absent are any real proposals.

------
tradersam
Y'know what else is flawed? Using a blue font on a mostly blue background in
your sidebar.

